# 11 month old GSD IPO Training



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Some clips of Felon's training yesterday in all three phases.

Far from perfect but he still has a lot of maturing to do and I'm happy with how he's coming along.

Tracking info is in the video description on youtube (tracking ends at 2:25)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8kPm12jJCM

Thanks for viewing

..


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice, Dave. Keep sharing his progress!


Thanks


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The tracking is coming together nicely. The corners are outstanding. 

I think it would help the indications if you waited until the dog is settled, calm and relaxed before you pick up the article. Same thing before you restart her. This may calm her during the tracking also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Robbie Waldrop (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice pup. He seems very clear headed.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot.

Great suggestion Chris, I appreciate it. Him*


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Dave, real nice job and love the dog. Keep us posted.

GG


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Gerald. Will do


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Great training Dave and a real nice pup!!Its Interesting watching his progress and he is a tracking machine his OB is coming along well still lots of puppy in there bounding out after the dumbell and will be nice watching as he matures.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow Dave love the work, looks like he will get his 3 in no time .


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot Brad


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, Haz. Not in any rush but he's definitely a quick learner.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*EXCELLENT!
*When you command him to go into foose position after you take the dumbell your making slight movement with your left hand. That could be interpreted as "assisting the dog". 
One of my dog's would jump past my left from his sit front position then spin into foose position. He would knock my left hand as he jumped and one judged knocked me for it.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Really enjoyed it!!! The best videoed tracking I've seen and loved the corners. What are you using for articles? Looking forward to the next one.

T


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> *EXCELLENT!
> *When you command him to go into foose position after you take the dumbell your making slight movement with your left hand. That could be interpreted as "assisting the dog".
> One of my dog's would jump past my left from his sit front position then spin into foose position. He would knock my left hand as he jumped and one judged knocked me for it.


Thanks a lot, Bob. I realize I am doing that with my hand right now because I've found it makes him finish a little quicker. He will still do the finish without the movement and I will phase it out when I think the time is right. Appreciate you mentioning it though, I am not always aware of things I may be doing.



Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Really enjoyed it!!! The best videoed tracking I've seen and loved the corners. What are you using for articles? Looking forward to the next one.
> 
> T


Thanks T. I use everything under the sun for articles - pieces of soft leather, hard leather, carpet, wood, fabric, and random other pieces. Most are trial size but at this point I've started using at least one half-size article on each track also.

I have accumulated a supply of about 25 articles I rotate between unless he tells me he needs more work on a certain type (this last happened with hard black leather articles).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Love the way he's coming along, you two sure make a nice team. Look forward to finished work on the dumbell. He's young so he doesn't grip it really tightly yet, and speed will come along too, but no chewing at all, which is great.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Jamie.



susan tuck said:


> Love the way he's coming along, you two sure make a nice team. Look forward to finished work on the dumbell. He's young so he doesn't grip it really tightly yet, and speed will come along too, but no chewing at all, which is great.


Thanks Susan, I like him a lot


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave, you guys look great man ..... very nice work. you make it look easy


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Tyree


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work. I'll have to make my way out there one weekend to see you guys in person. Looks like he's coming along nicely.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Zakia. Let us know whenever you want to come out.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I like how he bounces when he runs lol...He reminds me of Quardes. The grips are full on every bite\\/. 
For the apport, i don't know if giving food like these guys do helps or using the whip in the second video helps. Great video anyway...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrQuNeZHgss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quk5u1ksDjQ( around the 45 second mark)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding retrieve!


----------



## Jerry Ross (Jan 10, 2014)

He's a nice young dog and you have done a good job. One thing I see is how he "leaps" forward at the starting point. Slow down and relax him. He has to "find" the track with his nose before he can follow it. Try coming into the start at varying angles so the track doesn't always go straight ahead. You are doing a good job. Relax yourself and your dog before coming into the start and work on having him find the start. Keep up the good work


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jerry Ross said:


> He's a nice young dog and you have done a good job. One thing I see is how he "leaps" forward at the starting point. Slow down and relax him. He has to "find" the track with his nose before he can follow it. Try coming into the start at varying angles so the track doesn't always go straight ahead. You are doing a good job. Relax yourself and your dog before coming into the start and work on having him find the start. Keep up the good work


Appreciate the tips, Jerry. Definitely some areas I need to focus on going forward.

I do bring my Rott into the start of his tracks at all different angles but have only started that way with this dog on a few tracks. Despite his hecticness he has actually been very on point. More a credit to his nose than my training


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With my older GSD on sport tracking I would put him on a sit at the start then take my time in straightening out the lead straight behind us. That was as much a relaxing behavior for me as it was the dog. 
I originally started doing this because the dog was a SAR dog before we got into Schutzhund and it was as much about cues to what I expected as it was a relaxation exercise.
I can also see where this could be capping drive with some dogs but this dog reads me like a book and it helped settle both of us in addition to clarifying what was expected.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> With my older GSD on sport tracking I would put him on a sit at the start then take my time in straightening out the lead straight behind us. That was as much a relaxing behavior for me as it was the dog.


Pretty sure if I tried this right now Felon's head would explode.. Having said that, I do need to start calming him down sooner rather than later.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

A couple things I'm doing right now Dave, I'm not putting a flag out right now. He spots the flag and wants to charge right to it. When I get him out of the car, I walk him around the area a little before we go to the track and I don't sit him that far from the start. I don't leave him enough room to launch.

I always enjoy watching your videos, Lot of good stuff.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice looking dog and work!!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Steve Strom said:


> A couple things I'm doing right now Dave, I'm not putting a flag out right now. He spots the flag and wants to charge right to it. When I get him out of the car, I walk him around the area a little before we go to the track and I don't sit him that far from the start. I don't leave him enough room to launch.


Thanks again, Steve. Interesting tactic removing the flag from the picture.



Dave Colborn said:


> Nice looking dog and work!!


Thanks a lot, Dave


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Pretty sure if I tried this right now Felon's head would explode.. Having said that, I do need to start calming him down sooner rather than later.



:lol: Understandable, thus my "capping" comment. :grin: :wink:


----------

